# Trigger vs normal mittens



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Anyone able to comment if there's a big loss of heat going to trigger mittens (3 finger) from mittens? Planning on getting some Hestras since my Dakine gloves are starting to wear out in the palm.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The hestra are very warm with their whool inlet. Too warm for me, actually (which means something). I only use the for trips to Arctic regions with very cold temps and lot of wind.

For more "normal" cold temps, I prefer the Outdoor Research 3-finger gloves. Less bulky than the Hestra, and the inner glove are a nice feature; they are handy if on the lift, keep hand warm if taking pictures, eating lunch outdoors etc, or leave them away and just wear the shell alone in warm spring conditions.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

neni said:


> The hestra are very warm with their whool inlet. Too warm for me, actually (which means something). I only use the for trips to Arctic regions with very cold temps and lot of wind.
> 
> For more "normal" cold temps, I prefer the Outdoor Research 3-finger gloves. Less bulky than the Hestra, and the inner glove are a nice feature; they are handy if on the lift, keep hand warm if taking pictures, eating lunch outdoors etc, or leave them away and just wear the shell alone in warm spring conditions.


Hmm, interesting. My Dakine gloves are usually good until <10F (-12C) temps at which point they start to get cold if I'm not doing nonstop laps. I wear wrist guards underneath my gloves so bulkiness is usually due to the guards. Do you have the Goretex Hestra gloves or the standard ones? I read the Goretex version was noticeably warmer than the standard heli pro, but I am concerned with waterproofing since I have gone snowboarding in the rain too many times this season :|


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Good question. Dunno. But as there's no gore tex label, I assume standard.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

neni said:


> Good question. Dunno. But as there's no gore tex label, I assume standard.


Gotcha. I've heard a lot of people being fine with waterproofing with the standard Hestras. Do you ever get annoyed wtih the separate liner bunching up in the Hestras? That was one feature I liked in the standard hestra which would let me tune the warmth. I also imagine you're a lot more cold tolerant than me living in Switzerland! I'm from Florida even though I live in Illinois now :grin:


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Hmm, interesting. My Dakine gloves are usually good until <10F (-12C) temps at which point they start to get cold if I'm not doing nonstop laps. I wear wrist guards underneath my gloves so bulkiness is usually due to the guards. Do you have the Goretex Hestra gloves or the standard ones? I read the Goretex version was noticeably warmer than the standard heli pro, but I am concerned with waterproofing since I have gone snowboarding in the rain too many times this season :|


My wife gets really cold hands and recently bought the Hestra 3 Finger Gloves on a trip to Colorado. The temp was hovering around 0 F and they kept her hands very warm and dry. She usually wears mittens (Burton Oven Mitts - older model) with hand warmers and the Hestra were much warmer sans heaters. This is a somewhat unfair comparison as the oven mitts are older and this was a new pair of Hestras but she loves them and the leashes are fantastic. She is a skier so didn't opt for the GTX version but I just bought the GTX 3 Finger to replace my Level gloves and will be testing them out next week.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

double said:


> My wife gets really cold hands and recently bought the Hestra 3 Finger Gloves on a trip to Colorado. The temp was hovering around 0 F and they kept her hands very warm and dry. She usually wears mittens (Burton Oven Mitts - older model) with hand warmers and the Hestra were much warmer sans heaters. This is a somewhat unfair comparison as the oven mitts are older and this was a new pair of Hestras but she loves them and the leashes are fantastic. She is a skier so didn't opt for the GTX version but I just bought the GTX 3 Finger to replace my Level gloves and will be testing them out next week.


Awesome! Very interested to hear since I was also contemplating the Level gloves. Wish they sold the biomex inserts separately so I could get the perfect combo. I really like the Hestra leashes.

One question though, why does being a skier mean she doesn't want the GTX version? Just because she's not on the ground as much?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've had triggers and don't care for them. IMO, if you need more dexterity than a mitten offers you end up just taking the thing off anyway. Dexterity in gloves sucks too. It's why I switched to full on mitts. More comfortable IMO.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Awesome! Very interested to hear since I was also contemplating the Level gloves. Wish they sold the biomex inserts separately so I could get the perfect combo. I really like the Hestra leashes.
> 
> One question though, why does being a skier mean she doesn't want the GTX version? Just because she's not on the ground as much?


Yes! She liked the feel of the non-gortex version better and since she is not touching the snow while skiing it wasn't a big deal. I prefer the gore-tex as I don't want to feel like I need to remember to treat the leather with the Hestra glove balm.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

double said:


> Yes! She liked the feel of the non-gortex version better and since she is not touching the snow while skiing it wasn't a big deal. I prefer the gore-tex as I don't want to feel like I need to remember to treat the leather with the Hestra glove balm.


Awesome, please report back how you like them. I was leaning towards the Gore-tex as well since my hands do tend to get cold easily. I usually have extra gloves for warmer weather anyways.

I think I'll end up getting the mitts since I can still activate my GoPro with the full mitt, and that's all I really want teh trigger finger for.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Awesome, please report back how you like them. I was leaning towards the Gore-tex as well since my hands do tend to get cold easily. I usually have extra gloves for warmer weather anyways.
> 
> I think I'll end up getting the mitts since I can still activate my GoPro with the full mitt, and that's all I really want teh trigger finger for.


Will do! I opted for the 3 Finger because I am always forgetting to clip my helmet strap or zip up my jacket jacket completely and I think I will be able to more easily lift my gator on the lift between runs and fix my kids stuff without removing them vs full mitt.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

double said:


> Will do! I opted for the 3 Finger because I am always forgetting to clip my helmet strap or zip up my jacket jacket completely and I think I will be able to more easily lift my gator on the lift between runs and fix my kids stuff without removing them vs full mitt.


Oh haha, no kids for me to worry about! Sounds like a good reason to get the trigger though. Does your wife ever have problems with the inner liner bunching up or coming out in the glove? That was really the only other complaint I've heard. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

linvillegorge said:


> I've had triggers and don't care for them. IMO, if you need more dexterity than a mitten offers you end up just taking the thing off anyway. Dexterity in gloves sucks too. It's why I switched to full on mitts. More comfortable IMO.


Taking my gloves off seems to always result in finding snow in them when they go back on. Takes a while for the hands to warm back up again. Not a huge deal in the 20's, but once the temps start to get low I'd rather not have to rewarm my hands... Though, hand warmers are pretty clutch.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

I tried some Oakley trigger mitts and while they were ok I have been using regular mittens and anything else just feels weird. I can do pretty much everything I need to do with mittens on.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Oh haha, no kids for me to worry about! Sounds like a good reason to get the trigger though. Does your wife ever have problems with the inner liner bunching up or coming out in the glove? That was really the only other complaint I've heard.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



No issues so far but she bought them recently so may be too early for a complete assessment. So far, so good though.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Anyone able to comment if there's a big loss of heat going to trigger mittens (3 finger) from mittens? Planning on getting some Hestras since my Dakine gloves are starting to wear out in the palm.


A regular mitt will always be a bit warmer than its trigger equivalent of the same brand. But, I do have triggers that are warmer than some of my thinner mitts. Its all about quality of the glove and its materials.

Having all the fingers together is why mittens are so warm. I try to stay away from mittens with individual finger wells.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Full mitts...OR gortex shell and fleece liners, easy on/off, bring an extra liner to change out....rarely colder than 22 degrees and my hands run hot.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> A regular mitt will always be a bit warmer than its trigger equivalent of the same brand. But, I do have triggers that are warmer than some of my thinner mitts. Its all about quality of the glove and its materials.
> 
> Having all the fingers together is why mittens are so warm. I try to stay away from mittens with individual finger wells.


Yea, I just wasn't sure how much of a loss of heat hte trigger would give. I think I'm going to get the normal Hestra mittens though! Just waiting for bigger sales. :grin:


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

My fingertips get cold very easily and have a hard time warming back up. Gloves aren't an option for me except for spring.

I have the OR triggers someone mentioned earlier and absolutely LOVE them. They keep me plenty warm. I found after about 3 seasons though the insulation in the main mitt lost too much loft and weren't as warm. Replaced them with new ones and the issue disappeared.

I also have Burton GoreTex mitts as backups for longer trips and feel they are warmer, but not worth the extra mobility I get with the triggers. It's ridiculously easier to adjust jacket zippers, strap in, etc with them over traditional mitts.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Oh haha, no kids for me to worry about! Sounds like a good reason to get the trigger though. Does your wife ever have problems with the inner liner bunching up or coming out in the glove? That was really the only other complaint I've heard.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Just tried out the Hestra GTX 3 Finger for the first time and really liked them. Kept my hands really warm and easy enough to zip vents up and down without taking them off. I think the choice of full mitt or 3 finger is one of preference and you can 
always put your index finger into the mitt portion if you choose . 

The GTX's don't have liners but I suppose you could use one. I didn't use a liner so can't say if one would bunch up or not.


----------

